# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Given the NSA controversy, is it time to switch to Linux?

## RCA

I haven't own a Mac in years, and now I'm considering ditching Windows for Linux. I considered doing this years ago, but Linux seemed far too raw for me back then. Most of the popular distros still seem raw-ish, but they've improved a lot over 5 years ago. Is Linux a good move for a home computer?

----------


## EBounding

I'm a Linux noob, but I do use it on one machine in my house.  Linux (Ubuntu) is actually easier than Windows as long as the software you're looking for is in their Software Center.  But if you depend on gaming and Microsoft Office applications, it would be a tough transition.

----------


## CPUd

> When you search for 'high capacity clip'/'midget porn'/'raw milk supplier' that information has to be sent to Amazon in order to give you results.  Amazon is paying Shuttleworth.  
> 
> When you're accused of a crime, do you want your searches showing up for the prosecution:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to remain silent.  If I wanted to search Amazon, it'd be fine if Shuttleworth made that option explicit/clear (opt in, not opt out) and I'd be happy for them to get referrer money too.  Of course, I usually just go to the site I want to search and the desktop to search (a mechanism normally for _local_ files) Amazon by default (not Wikipedia, DuckDuckGo, or Froogle) is weird.



They got the search data for the Anthony case directly from her PC, meaning they came and took it, got her IE history folder and looked at the google search links.

To switch back to the gnome classic desktop in Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel

Log out or reboot.  On the login screen, click the circular ubuntu logo to get a list of desktops you can log into.  Choose "Gnome Classic" to never see Unity again.

----------


## liberty2897

> I haven't own a Mac in years, and now I'm considering ditching Windows for Linux. I considered doing this years ago, but Linux seemed far too raw for me back then. Most of the popular distros still seem raw-ish, but they've improved a lot over 5 years ago. Is Linux a good move for a home computer?


I would recommend taking a look at a bootable debian 7 "live cd".  You can test it out without installing anything on your Windows machine.  If you have a fast USB port, then a bootable USB stick is the best way.  look here:  http://www.debian.org/CD/live/




> I'm a Linux noob, but I do use it on one machine in my house.  Linux (Ubuntu) is actually easier than Windows as long as the software you're looking for is in their Software Center.  But if you depend on gaming and *Microsoft Office applications*, it would be a tough transition.


Check these out for replacing MS office applications.  They work quite well.
http://www.libreoffice.org/
http://www.openoffice.org/

----------


## Cleaner44

Linux for sure!  I have both Mint and Ubuntu and do not miss Windows at all.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

BSD FTW

----------


## Occam's Banana

> BSD FTW


Terrorist!

----------

